# What is THE steepest road out there?



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

I saw below that someone did a 2400-foot climb in about four miles. I did one of those myself on this road called Corkscrew Grade during the (so-called) World's Toughest Century, which had a few 22-24 percent sections. 

I thought that was pretty beefy, but there HAS to be worse. For the record, I think the worst road section I've ever seen was that military road monstrosity in the 2002 Giro where the team cars were literally stalling and sliding backward off the road, which, if my calculations are correct, was a 637.9 percent grade. I could be a bit off, though.

So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


----------



## insmanblue (Apr 29, 2002)

Gator said:


> I saw below that someone did a 2400-foot climb in about four miles. I did one of those myself on this road called Corkscrew Grade during the (so-called) World's Toughest Century, which had a few 22-24 percent sections.
> 
> I thought that was pretty beefy, but there HAS to be worse. For the record, I think the worst road section I've ever seen was that military road monstrosity in the 2002 Giro where the team cars were literally stalling and sliding backward off the road, which, if my calculations are correct, was a 637.9 percent grade. I could be a bit off, though.
> 
> So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


I think the 637.9 percent grade is way off the scales. I remember reading a cycling magazine last year that somewhere in New Zealand is a street that is 36 percent grade. That is the steepest I've ever heard of.


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

Steepest I've heard of in Calif. is Filbert Street in San Francisco (32 percent).


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Don't you guys remember the Angliru in Spain used in the Vuelta at least twice in the last 3-4 years. 

Sections of 27%, first time I've ever seen the pros use a triple chainset. David Millar managed to fall off before the climb & throw a massive temper tantrum at the top by not crossing the finish line & abandoning 20 metres before it in "protest".


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

*as reported here in May 2003 - 33%*



Gator said:


> I saw below that someone did a 2400-foot climb in about four miles. I did one of those myself on this road called Corkscrew Grade during the (so-called) World's Toughest Century, which had a few 22-24 percent sections.
> 
> I thought that was pretty beefy, but there HAS to be worse. For the record, I think the worst road section I've ever seen was that military road monstrosity in the 2002 Giro where the team cars were literally stalling and sliding backward off the road, which, if my calculations are correct, was a 637.9 percent grade. I could be a bit off, though.
> 
> So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


is the steepest I've come across

http://forums.consumerreview.com/[email protected]@.efcd8cc

luckily the steep part was less than a quarter of a mile


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Steepest I've been on....*

is in Princeton, MA at Mt. Wachusett ski area. The road travels from the base of the mtn up the alongside the ski area. The entrance to the state park is at the top and from there you can summit the mountain but that section of road is nothing like the road from the base. I know it is 1.3 miles long but I'm not sure how much it rises. No break, no change in pitch all the way up, narrow and heavily travelled so no weaving...


----------



## owmynads (Sep 9, 2003)

myette10 said:


> is in Princeton, MA at Mt. Wachusett ski area. The road travels from the base of the mtn up the alongside the ski area. The entrance to the state park is at the top and from there you can summit the mountain but that section of road is nothing like the road from the base. I know it is 1.3 miles long but I'm not sure how much it rises. No break, no change in pitch all the way up, narrow and heavily travelled so no weaving...


I've done that ride with the Charles River Wheelmen. Going up wasn't nearly as bad as coming down. I had a tire blow out. I have no idea how I didn't end up as road meat. The guy a few minutes after me, however, wasn't so lucky. In addition to a trip to Road Rash Land, he broke his collarbone and a couple of ribs. He and his bike were a nasty mess. The best was when someone asked him who they should call. 

"Don't call my wife. We're going through a divorce. She'll just tell you to back over me and call it a day."

But yeah, it was a steep ascent and long, but it didn't seem all that bad. I actually passed some people on the climb, which made it fun. Being on a 24-pound bike certainly didn't make it any easier. Woof.

-OwMyNads


----------



## Nigey (Sep 4, 2002)

I did that climb too. It's one of the 3-4 times in the last couple of years I'd actually used a small ring on a triple.

But as a youngster I recall a bad hill (not a fraction as long though) between the villages of Low Bradfield and High Bradfield in South Yorkshire, UK. Also at the city of Lincoln, Robin Hoods Bay, Yorkshire (and one other fishing village in the southwest) there are really steep hills. I remember driving a car in a little village in Shropshire and the world disappeared before me as I got the top of a hill -very scary, as you only could see sky. My wife wasn't too happy.

But I think there's a 40% paved grade somewhere in Wales -not recommended to cycle up or down as I recall. 






myette10 said:


> is in Princeton, MA at Mt. Wachusett ski area. The road travels from the base of the mtn up the alongside the ski area. The entrance to the state park is at the top and from there you can summit the mountain but that section of road is nothing like the road from the base. I know it is 1.3 miles long but I'm not sure how much it rises. No break, no change in pitch all the way up, narrow and heavily travelled so no weaving...


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Anything steeper than about 24% won't hold pavement (that is, the pavement will slide), so that's pretty much the limit for paved roads.

Percent gradient is a calculation of rise/run, with 100% being the equivalent of 45 degrees. Your calculation of 637.9 has to be wrong, since it would result in an angle of 89.9 degrees, and a vertical wall is 90 degrees.

(_angle = tan^-1 gradient_)


----------



## campagnolOCLV (Mar 9, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Anything steeper than about 24% won't hold pavement (that is, the pavement will slide), so that's pretty much the limit for paved roads.
> 
> Percent gradient is a calculation of rise/run, with 100% being the equivalent of 45 degrees. Your calculation of 637.9 has to be wrong, since it would result in an angle of 89.9 degrees, and a vertical wall is 90 degrees.
> 
> (_angle = tan^-1 gradient_)


Hey Cutter,

I think the steepest i've ever been on in a race or organized ride is either snake mountain or beech mountain(the old tour dupont course) which is between 18-22%..sorry to be boring....
But i HAVE gone 60mph in the small ring, i mean, who hasn't?!!!


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Steepest I have ridden is the Manayunk "wall", but I don't get out much. It's not that bad either, it's over in like 5 minutes of pedalling. 

Out in central PA around where I went to school I had some 3 mile grinding climbs, not super steep, but wanted mommy by the top.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

This is one of the ugliest ones I have seen- so of course we are hosting a race up it. Heh!

"Starting at 10:00am, every 60 seconds, a rider will attack the 7+ mile course which climbs more than 2,500 feet. The course winds its way up to the entrance of Wintergreen Resort, and then twists and turns up the mountain-side to the finish line at the Wintergreen Spa and Fitness Center. The climb reaches grades of 15 percent with an average of 8 percent and will challenge the best of riders..... "

Painful. There is another climb that is a bit steeper closeby. The blue ridge has a bunch of nasty climbs actually.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Thought..............*



Gator said:


> (commentary deleted for brevity)
> So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


Why not come up with this by state? 

I can think of an ungodly steep climb off Eden Prairie Road in Eden Prairie, Minnesota.
I know that both Geardaddy and Scot_Gore both know this climb - you can take the 
long way up by Flying Cloud airport or hang a left and it's the type of steep climb that
if you unclip you won't be able to clip in again. I drove up that thing in a car last winter
and the road was a little slippery and I was concerned the car was going to start a long
slide backwards. I'll have to get a picture of this as it's really steep.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Where did you go to school? I live in New Cumberland (outside of Harrisburg) and there are some 18% pitches around here. There's one that I've done that I can't find on my Topo USA map. It's got to be around 20%


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*insmanblue is correct...*



Gator said:


> I So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


The steepest road is in Dunedin, New Zealand with a 37.5% grade (according to Guinness Book of World Records) here's some pics & info: http://www.bikereader.com/BikeReader/contributors/Ainsley/hills.html


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

Aliensporebomb, is the climb in Eden Prairie steeper than Ramsey Hill in St. Paul? That one kills me, as I always finish my rides with it.


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

I went to shippensburg university, so i rode out in those mountains when i was in off seasons from track/cross country. i don't know the name of the roads i was on, but some of them were doozies. mountain biking out there was absolutely a blast, but the climbing would kill the weak. being in the middle of nowhere isn't much fun either, especially when there are bear lurking. 

fun times though, good riding too, no cars, it's hicksville.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*collateral info*

Up to about 20%, it doesn't make much difference whether you use the road distance or the true "run" to calculate percent grade:

http://www.midcalracing.com/slopechart.htm






Gator said:


> I saw below that someone did a 2400-foot climb in about four miles. I did one of those myself on this road called Corkscrew Grade during the (so-called) World's Toughest Century, which had a few 22-24 percent sections.
> 
> I thought that was pretty beefy, but there HAS to be worse. For the record, I think the worst road section I've ever seen was that military road monstrosity in the 2002 Giro where the team cars were literally stalling and sliding backward off the road, which, if my calculations are correct, was a 637.9 percent grade. I could be a bit off, though.
> 
> So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*more re climbs*

Subject: 5.3 Rating the Tour de France Climbs</PRE>

One of the most frequently asked questions is how do the organizersdetermine the ratings for the climbs in the Tour de France(TIOOYK).The Tour organizers use two criteria 1) the length and steepness ofthe climb and 2) the position of the climb in the stage. A third,and much lesser criteria, is the quality of the road surface.It is important to note several things before this discussion begins.First, the organizers of the Tour have been very erratic in theirclassifications of climbs. The north side of the Col de la Madeleinehas flip-flopped between a 1st Category to an Hors Category climb,even though it seems to be in the same position of a stage everyyear.Secondly, rating inflation, so rampant in other sports has raisedits ugly head here. Climbs that used to be a 2nd Category are now a1st Category, even though, like the Madeleine, they occupy the sameposition in a stage year after year.Let's talk about the ratings. I will give you my impressionson what I think the criteria are for rating the climbs based onhaving ridden over 100 of the rated climbs in the major Europeantours.Note that gradual climbs do not receive grades. It has been myobservation that about a 3-4% grade is necessary for a climb to getrated. Also, a climb must gain at least 70m for it to be rated.The organizers of the Tour de France also claim that the quality ofthe road surface can influence the rating of a climb. If the surfaceis very poor, like some of the more obscure climbs in the Pyrenees,then the rating may be bumped up.4th Category - the lowest category, climbs of 200-500 feet(70-150m).3rd Category - climbs of 500-1600 feet(150-500m).2nd Category - climbs of 1600-2700 ft.(500-800m)1st Category - climbs of 2700-5000ft(800-1500m)Hors Category - the hardest, climbs of 5000ft+(1500m+)Points awarded for the climbs ranges are as follows (from the 1990race bible):4th Category: 3 places: 5, 3, 13rd Category: 5 places: 10, 7, 5, 3, 12nd Category: 10 places: 20, 15, 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2, 11st Category: 12 places: 30, 26, 22, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2, 1Hors Category: 15 places: 40, 35, 30, 26, 22, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2, 1Steepness also plays a factor in the rating. Most of the big climbsin the Alps average 7-8% where the big climbs in the Pyrenees average8-9%.Please remember that I am giving very, very rough guidelines andthat there are exceptions to every rule. For example, L'Alpe D'Huezclimbs 3700ft(1200m), but is an Hors Category climb. This is becauseit usually comes at the end of a very tough stage and the climb itselfis unusually steep(~9%) by Alpine standards.More confusing is the Col de Borderes, a mere 1000ft(300m) climb outsideof Arrens in the Pyrenees mountains. I have seen it rated anywhere froma 3rd Category to a 1st Category !!! This is most likely due again, to itsplacement on the stage. The 3rd Category rating came when it was near thebeginning of a stage where its 1st Category rating came when it was nearthe end.Flat or downhill sections can also affect a climb's rating. Such sectionsoffer a rest to the weary and can reduce the difficulty of the climbconsiderably. This may be one of the reasons that the aforementionedCol de la Madeleine, which has a 1 mile downhill/flat section at mid-height,flip-flops in its rating.I am often asked how climbs in the United States compare to those inEurope. Most of the US climbs are either steep enough by Europeanstandards(6-8% grade), but are short(5-10km) so they fall into the3rd Category or 2nd possibly; or the climbs gain enough altitude, butare too long(they average <5%) so again they would fail to breakthe 1st Category barrier and end up most likely a 2nd or 3rd Category.Fear not, there are exceptions. Most notable to Californians isthe south side of Palomar Mountain which from Pauma Valley climbs4200' in 11 miles, a potential 1st Category ascent, though it mayfall prey to downgrading because of the flat section at mile four.The east side of Towne Pass in Death Valley is definitely a 1stCategory climb!A popular Northern California climb, Mount Hamilton, is similar toPalomar Mountain but, fails to be a 1st Category climb because of twooffending downhill section on the ascent and an overall gradient of 5%.For Coloradoans, you can thank the ski industry for creating long,but relatively gradual climbs that rarely exceed 5% for any substantiallength(5+ miles). I never had to use anything bigger than a 42x23on any climb in Colorado, regardless of altitude. Gear ratios of39x24 or 26 are commonplace in the Alps and Pyrenees and give a verytelling indication as to the difficulty of European climbs.One potential 1st Category climb for Coloradoans may be the 4000 ft.climb in about 15 miles from Ouray to the top of Red Mountain Pass.Also, remember we are rating only paved(i.e. asphalt) roads. Dirt roadsvary considerably in their layout, condition and maintenance because therereally are no guidelines for their construction. This makes it difficultto compare these climbs and inappropriate to lump them with paved roads.Also, it should be noted that there is not a single uniform rating schemefor all the races on the UCI calendar. What one race might call a 1stCategory climb, may be called a 2nd Category climb, even though the stagesof the two races are almost identical.One last note. I think it is inappropriate to compare the ascents ofclimbs by the European pros with the efforts of us mere mortals.I have said this time and time again and I will repeat it now. Itis very, very hard for the average person to comprehend just howfast the pros climb the big passes. Pace makes all the difference.Riding a climb is very different than racing it.</PRE>

http://draco.acs.uci.edu/rbfaq/FAQ/5.3.html</PRE> 


Gator said:


> I saw below that someone did a 2400-foot climb in about four miles. I did one of those myself on this road called Corkscrew Grade during the (so-called) World's Toughest Century, which had a few 22-24 percent sections.
> 
> I thought that was pretty beefy, but there HAS to be worse. For the record, I think the worst road section I've ever seen was that military road monstrosity in the 2002 Giro where the team cars were literally stalling and sliding backward off the road, which, if my calculations are correct, was a 637.9 percent grade. I could be a bit off, though.
> 
> So tell us, climbers, what is the most hellacious climb our great nation, or this planet, has to offer?


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*So, has anyone succesfully climbed Baldwin St. ?*



******* said:


> The steepest road is in Dunedin, New Zealand with a 37.5% grade (according to Guinness Book of World Records) here's some pics & info: http://www.bikereader.com/BikeReader/contributors/Ainsley/hills.html


Or descended and lived to tell about it?!?!


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.komcycling.com is a good website that catalogs extreme climbs by country & state.

My craziest is Mt. Washington. It's about 7 miles, average grade is 12%, extended grades of 18%, max grade is 22%.

I've also done Mt. Ascutney in VT, Smuggler's Notch in VT, I like to do Pack Mondadnock in NH, which is like 9% for a few miles to get to the summit road, then the summit road is 1.3 miles and it probably averages around 10% but it has some sections >20%. It's easy to get to on a training ride.

Haven't done Wachusett or Mt. Greylock in MA, but I bet I will get to them this year. They were never a priority as they are supposedly easier than the stuff in VT and NH.

I'm going to stay in the White Mountains next week and climb, climb, climb. 

Ben


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Yep, that's pretty much it.*



10kman said:


> I went to shippensburg university, so i rode out in those mountains when i was in off seasons from track/cross country. i don't know the name of the roads i was on, but some of them were doozies. mountain biking out there was absolutely a blast, but the climbing would kill the weak. being in the middle of nowhere isn't much fun either, especially when there are bear lurking.
> 
> fun times though, good riding too, no cars, it's hicksville.


Harrisburg is a little more "urban" than where you were, but not by much. (That's not necessarily a _bad _thing!) I get down toewards Ship occassionally, but mostly I ride in northern York county that is the definition of rollers and steep pitches.


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Yeah it wasn't really a "rolling" terrain around ship there, it was more flat flat flat, then UP UP UP, etc. going down was fun, that's how i broke over 50 MPH twice. we used to have to do a 5k time trial up a dirt road, and it was UP the whole darn way. this was the end of our summer camp for XC training, always fun. i rode up that a few times, but also down, so having 3 miles of pedalling fast/coasting through turns was fun.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

aliensporebomb said:


> Why not come up with this by state?
> 
> I can think of an ungodly steep climb off Eden Prairie Road in Eden Prairie, Minnesota.
> I know that both Geardaddy and Scot_Gore both know this climb - you can take the
> ...


I wonder what the grade is for Ramsey Hill? It is short and sweet- but steep- I've been on a club ride that made several (eight?) loops up Ramsey and down Grand (and on the other side of the river up Ohio....


----------



## My Dog Wally (Mar 29, 2003)

No one thinks of Los Angeles as having particularly steeps hills, but there's a race every year there up Fargo Street that's only a couple hundred yards long. I think Asphalt Mag did a story on the race. Unbelievably steep. Anyone with a copy of Asphalt read the article? I can't remember the degree of steepness.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Who actually keeps data on grades?*

There are a couple of streets in the L.A. area that I've wondered about (Grand Ave. going north from 5th St. is a perennial favorite); I've Googled and I've e-mailed the city's Bureau of Street Maintenance, with no success. Looks like the next time I'm out there I'll just have to bring a plumb line and a protractor and measure it for myself....


----------



## siguradam (Aug 28, 2003)

*Does anyone else get excited*

just reading about all these cool climbs? I'm not very fast, and I probably couldn't do anything about 20% without something like 54 teeth on the rear, but I love finding the best climbs in my area.

One of the favorite climbs is Big Mountain past Emigration canyon east of Salt Lake. 4000 ft of gut-wrenching fun.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Ramsey Hill*



Suddha said:


> Aliensporebomb, is the climb in Eden Prairie steeper than Ramsey Hill in St. Paul? That one kills me, as I always finish my rides with it.


I haven't actually seen/ridden this hill - can anyone give me directions to find it?
The Eden Prairie one is pretty steep but I'm always looking for challenges!


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Warning, do not let MB1 see this thread*

The next thing you know he and the Mrs. will be doing around the globe ride reports and worse of all, on fixed gears.

They already put me to shame. I don't need to see the Mrs. spining a 42X18 up K2 and Everest!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*topo says 7%*

you mean this puny hill? ;-)



The Walrus said:


> There are a couple of streets in the L.A. area that I've wondered about (Grand Ave. going north from 5th St. is a perennial favorite); I've Googled and I've e-mailed the city's Bureau of Street Maintenance, with no success. Looks like the next time I'm out there I'll just have to bring a plumb line and a protractor and measure it for myself....


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Eight circuits up Ramsey Hill - OUCH !!!!*



filtersweep said:


> I wonder what the grade is for Ramsey Hill? It is short and sweet- but steep- I've been on a club ride that made several (eight?) loops up Ramsey and down Grand (and on the other side of the river up Ohio....


Eight circuits including Ohio, you guys are nuts. You'd leave me gasping and embarassing lapped. What's the route ? Up Ramsey, down Grand, across Wabasha bridge, up Ohio, down the high bridge, back up Ramsey ? EIGHT TIMES

I'd do that once and feel like it was an accomplishment. Eight times!....way to go.

BTW- you doing Aluminum Man on Saturday ? I've never done a TCBC ride and I'm going to do this one on Saturday.

Scot


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

siguradam said:


> just reading about all these cool climbs? I'm not very fast, and I probably couldn't do anything about 20% without something like 54 teeth on the rear, but I love finding the best climbs in my area.
> 
> One of the favorite climbs is Big Mountain past Emigration canyon east of Salt Lake. 4000 ft of gut-wrenching fun.


You must be a good climber... your attitude gives you away. 

Yah I get excited about big climbs too. Too me they are required for a fantastic ride.

Ben


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Not Yet*



aliensporebomb said:


> hang a left and it's the type of steep climb that
> if you unclip you won't be able to clip in again..



The early season has tested me and found me wanting. I'm back on my AM route and I'm cooked at the top of the climb off the ferry bridge....Dell Road will have to wait. : )


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

My Dog Wally said:


> No one thinks of Los Angeles as having particularly steeps hills, but there's a race every year there up Fargo Street that's only a couple hundred yards long. I think Asphalt Mag did a story on the race. Unbelievably steep. Anyone with a copy of Asphalt read the article? I can't remember the degree of steepness.


http://groups.google.com/groups?q=g...axy=1998&[email protected]&rnum=1

"Twenty-some years ago when I lived in Los Angeles I did an organized ride
called the Fargo Street Hillclimb. If you made it, you got an embroidered
patch that claimed the hill, about 3 short blocks long IIRC, averaged 33%. 
People there told me the upper, steeper part was 35%

People who tried and failed usually fell and slid down 'til spectators
grabbed them. It was impossible to walk, or even stand really, in cycling
shoes.

As Jobst pointed out, too low of a gear made it impossible. You had to
sprint in a moderately low gear. I made it, in a 42 x 28, but had no urge
to ever try it again! Agonizing to sprint for that long, and downright
scary to see what happened if you failed.

Do they still run this event? Has my memory embellished it or is it really
as steep as I remember?

Mark Bulgier"


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Sweet fancy Moses!*

At 220lbs, I climb like a fully loaded semi. Virtually every climb on this list would send my HR and my lactic acid % into the stratosphere. After seeing this, I vow to no longer complain about the "climbs" I have to go over her in north Texas.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*I get 11% on my Topo*



DougSloan said:


> you mean this puny hill? ;-)



I get 11% on my Topo. But, I have walked the hill many times and I can attest that it is STEEP.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Suddha said:


> Aliensporebomb, is the climb in Eden Prairie steeper than Ramsey Hill in St. Paul? That one kills me, as I always finish my rides with it.



I think Ramsey is tougher. Dell Road is shorter than Ramsey. Dell feels a little steeper, but that may be my imagination, it's close. Dell you can power up if you're feeling strong, Ramsey is long enough (for me anyway) that I never even think about anythinig but finding a low gear at the bottom and spinning the lenght. I've cranked up Dell in something more than my lowest gear until the switchback, then cranked it down and spun the remainder. The turn in Dell gives me psychological break that I think about two different kinds of approachs. Ramsey looms in front of me as a single task, all mental, but still makes a difference for me. 

Scot


----------



## Bike Nut (Apr 6, 2004)

*Pittsburgh Hills*

Here is a list of hills in the Pittsburgh area, the steepest comes in at 37% but thankfully it like most of the rest is mercifully short.. http://wpwbikeclub.org/pgh_hills.html


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*I was KIDDING*

Yes, I realize the road was not actually a 637% grade, although it's fascinating to realize that it IS possible. I think the road was in the high 20% range, 28, maybe?



Dave_Stohler said:


> Anything steeper than about 24% won't hold pavement (that is, the pavement will slide), so that's pretty much the limit for paved roads.
> 
> Percent gradient is a calculation of rise/run, with 100% being the equivalent of 45 degrees. Your calculation of 637.9 has to be wrong, since it would result in an angle of 89.9 degrees, and a vertical wall is 90 degrees.
> 
> (_angle = tan^-1 gradient_)


----------



## jspauldi (Apr 6, 2004)

I just came back from Maui...(climbed Haleakala) 10,000 feet in 36 miles.

It wasn't a very "steep" climb but certianly long enough. The first 10 miles was in the small chain ring fighting a 30 mph trade wind  . I was down to 6 mph at times....  ! Made for a very, very long day!!


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*You guys scare me...*

Holy moly... I just browsed through the thread and I saw all the names of climbs that I intend to do in the next 5-7 months... Since I am in Montreal I want to get some real mountains in my legs before my annual vacation September in (guess where) NC ! 

Beech Mountain and Grandfather Mountain are on the radar screen... But someone has told me to go to VT and check out Jay's Peak, Smuggler's etc... Wow... Since I have no clue how steep the Mont Royal (here in Montreal) is... I definately become anxiuos to get to VT and try my legs. Btw... Never done anything longer than 2.5 km at a gradient of maybe 9-12% (or the Mt. Royal which as I said... clueless).


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*Holy crap! We have a winner.*

Now THAT is one steep muthascratcher. Hmmm. That piece of Filbert is about a half-mile from my house; I may have to give that a shot. I've seen it though, and the odds don't look good. The thing is, I've seen a SF grade-rating map for runners, and I think there are steeper roads in Potrero Hill and Bernal Heights. Dunno.



******* said:


> The steepest road is in Dunedin, New Zealand with a 37.5% grade (according to Guinness Book of World Records) here's some pics & info: http://www.bikereader.com/BikeReader/contributors/Ainsley/hills.html


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

*The Wachusett access road is only 9%*

Its continuous and unbedning though, it is only 1.3 miles. Although I will admit that the 4.3 mile climb to the summit is a heck of a lot easier for some reason.


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Anything steeper than about 24% won't hold pavement (that is, the pavement will slide), so that's pretty much the limit for paved roads.
> 
> Percent gradient is a calculation of rise/run, with 100% being the equivalent of 45 degrees. Your calculation of 637.9 has to be wrong, since it would result in an angle of 89.9 degrees, and a vertical wall is 90 degrees.
> 
> (_angle = tan^-1 gradient_)


Concerning pavement - I guess it depend on pavement type. don't see any reasons for cobblestones to slide  

BTW it is funny that this year "Rund um den Henninger Turm" classic will include short (I guess half a mile) but rather steep climb marked by road signs prohibiting cycling on it! It averages to 18 percents but there is much steeper short section in the middle. On it I was afraid to turn over my back wheel (I have not noticed those road signs).


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Scot_Gore said:


> Eight circuits including Ohio, you guys are nuts. You'd leave me gasping and embarassing lapped. What's the route ? Up Ramsey, down Grand, across Wabasha bridge, up Ohio, down the high bridge, back up Ramsey ? EIGHT TIMES
> 
> I'd do that once and feel like it was an accomplishment. Eight times!....way to go.
> 
> ...


I think you pretty much guessed the route, but I can't exactly remember- I thought the leader was joking during the briefing.


I did the straw man last Sat- and about 100 riders showed up (just a wild guess) since it was the only ride scheduled that day. It was a VERY windy 40-something mile ride through the lovely hills of Wash. Co.- like Marine on St. Croix and Stillwater. With that many people, it broke up into a bunch of groups after the first few hills. I think it had a total of about 1700 ft. of climbing, according to my Polar- which is probably nothing to those outside the upper midwest. I think the tin man is a similar route, but the name just changes. I then did the west side ride on Sunday... which was a cold day in the a.m., if you recall. I am working this saturday, so I won't be at tin man- and Sun is easter, so I might have family obligations. I've been managing 200 miles a week this early, and now that daylight savings has started I can step it up a notch, so I'm not too worried about sitting through the ironman in a few weeks.

One word about TCBC rides- they are not "no-drop." It probably won't mean anything to you, since you are a strong rider- and frankly I prefer it to rides that become huge and unruly. There will always be a sub-group at almost any speed. I just mention that because some people find it a bit odd. 

The TCBC Tues hill ride has a sort of cult following. It hasn't started yet, but you should really check it out sometime- if for no other reason than the experience.


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

*Which way on Smuggs Climb???*

Which way to go on 108?? Do you start in Stowe or Jeffersonville???


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Ahhhhhh--glad someone else feels that way!*



MarkS said:


> I get 11% on my Topo. But, I have walked the hill many times and I can attest that it is STEEP.


I'd swear it's more than 11%--and _way_ more than 7%--but that could just be my middle-aged carcass complaining.

Thanks for looking it up--you, too, Doug.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

*The steepest I've personally ridden and measured: 30%*

Poage valley road extension / Sugar camp creek road. Just south of Roanoke, VA.

Brief peak of 30% within a stretch of at least 22% sustained for a few hundred yards. It seemed so unearthly steep when I first discovered it (in a 39x23 granny gear about 6 miles into an 85 mile ride), I made a special trip back in the car to take measurements. The good old fashioned way, with a level and ruler.

It is paved, but more like a narrow, up-ward spiraling goat path then a road. Not at all a broad and straight throughfare. Very roughly textured asphalt. I'm not known as one who gets winded after a climb, but I had to take a long breather as soon as the pitch broke enough to dismount w/o injuring myself.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Not long, but very steep*



Dave_Stohler said:


> Anything steeper than about 24% won't hold pavement (that is, the pavement will slide), so that's pretty much the limit for paved roads.
> 
> Percent gradient is a calculation of rise/run, with 100% being the equivalent of 45 degrees. Your calculation of 637.9 has to be wrong, since it would result in an angle of 89.9 degrees, and a vertical wall is 90 degrees.
> 
> (_angle = tan^-1 gradient_)


Japan has numerous paved roads of greater than 24% grade. Most are not long (less than 500 metres), but steep none the less. The attached pick shows the start of "Temple Road" that has a beginning grade of 35%. Most of the steep roads use concrete instead of asphalt.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*The Grid!*



The Walrus said:


> There are a couple of streets in the L.A. area that I've wondered about (Grand Ave. going north from 5th St. is a perennial favorite); I've Googled and I've e-mailed the city's Bureau of Street Maintenance, with no success. Looks like the next time I'm out there I'll just have to bring a plumb line and a protractor and measure it for myself....


My cycling buddy and I have put together what we call “The Grid”. We have collected gradient, length, and altitude of most of the hills that we cycle frequently. This was a fun project, but came in handy when comparing hills, and preparing for a hill climbing race two weeks ago.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Winded? On a 30% climb, in a 39 x 23? Wimp!*



AllUpHill said:


> Poage valley road extension / Sugar camp creek road. Just south of Roanoke, VA.
> 
> Brief peak of 30% within a stretch of at least 22% sustained for a few hundred yards. It seemed so unearthly steep when I first discovered it (in a 39x23 granny gear about 6 miles into an 85 mile ride), I made a special trip back in the car to take measurements. The good old fashioned way, with a level and ruler.
> 
> It is paved, but more like a narrow, up-ward spiraling goat path then a road. Not at all a broad and straight throughfare. Very roughly textured asphalt. I'm not known as one who gets winded after a climb, but I had to take a long breather as soon as the pitch broke enough to dismount w/o injuring myself.


Sounds like you need to just put in more miles, build up your strength, so 'everyday' climbs like these aren't such of a challenge! Don't worry, stick with it, it'll come!

hrv


----------



## CheersMageers (Feb 27, 2004)

*Filbert Street, San Francisco (photo link)*

http://www.mistersf.com/high/index.html?highsteep.htm


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*i used to live in Mtl*



LSchoux said:


> Holy moly... I just browsed through the thread and I saw all the names of climbs that I intend to do in the next 5-7 months... Since I am in Montreal I want to get some real mountains in my legs before my annual vacation September in (guess where) NC !
> 
> Beech Mountain and Grandfather Mountain are on the radar screen... But someone has told me to go to VT and check out Jay's Peak, Smuggler's etc... Wow... Since I have no clue how steep the Mont Royal (here in Montreal) is... I definately become anxiuos to get to VT and try my legs. Btw... Never done anything longer than 2.5 km at a gradient of maybe 9-12% (or the Mt. Royal which as I said... clueless).


and subsequently lived in NC. Mount Royal just doesn't compare.  

i've ridden Snake Mtn (as part of Blood, Sweat, & Gears last year) and it tops out at something ridiculous like 20% but it really wasn't all that bad (a 53-27 was sufficient). i've driven up Beech Mtn and it looked far worse (lots of steep switchbacks). 

i currently live in GA and have to say that as far as road stuff the most brutal climb i've done (and i've done it several times and it never gets any less brutal) is Hogpen Gap (7 miles, averaging about 7% and topping out at about 15%). that said, i've never done Brasstown Bald which hits about 24 or 25% AFTER you climb a 3-4 mile/ave 5% grade. ow.

now, if we're talking off-road i have to say that Tibbs is one of the longest, steepest climbs i've ever attempted.

rt


----------



## Kaparzo (Mar 9, 2004)

*There's a road in Telluride thats pretty steep*

I dont know what its called, but its in the town, towards the end of the canyon. Its steep.


----------



## bikerbob (Sep 6, 2002)

*Vermont Steep Climbs*

The steepest I've done in Vermont is the Bolton valley ski area access road. It has a section called the "s" curve that is at least 20 percent. The Total climb from the bottom is five miles. We had someone do our time trial which includes two miles of flat in less than 29 minutes. Another good climb is the App gap from West to East (Rt. 17), it's especially difficult if one has ridden the Mad River road course before hand. The climb comes at the end of a 65 mile race. GMSR.Com. Though I've not done it yet, the steepest I'm told is Lincoln Gap. Smugglers from Stowe is a good climb, and riding around Jay Peak is spectacular. A three or four mile gradual incline on the back side( Rt. 105),maybe more, a fast descent and then the climb past the ski area. It's a nice ride, 40-45 miles around the mountain. 

Happy Climbing,
Bob


----------



## Wade Kelly (Mar 24, 2004)

A 2,400 ft. climb in 4.0 miles would be:

(2400 ft./(4 mi X 5280 ft/ mi)) X 100 = 11.36 % grade

The steepest local pave climb is the Mt. Laguna trail fireroad, about 2000 ft. gain in about 1.5 miles. Slope ~~= 25% grade.

My best gear road is a 30X28 triple. it is a real knee buster to climb the Laguna Fire Road for me. Otherwise, i bring the 24X32 MTB and have a better go at it. The down-hill is fun though short!

Cheers,
-WK


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*VT I'm coming*



bikerbob said:


> The steepest I've done in Vermont is the Bolton valley ski area access road. It has a section called the "s" curve that is at least 20 percent. The Total climb from the bottom is five miles. We had someone do our time trial which includes two miles of flat in less than 29 minutes. Another good climb is the App gap from West to East (Rt. 17), it's especially difficult if one has ridden the Mad River road course before hand. The climb comes at the end of a 65 mile race. GMSR.Com. Though I've not done it yet, the steepest I'm told is Lincoln Gap. Smugglers from Stowe is a good climb, and riding around Jay Peak is spectacular. A three or four mile gradual incline on the back side( Rt. 105),maybe more, a fast descent and then the climb past the ski area. It's a nice ride, 40-45 miles around the mountain.
> 
> Happy Climbing,
> Bob


I'll get to Jay Peak in May. I need to prove myself. I need to know ! 

Any ideas how to best prepare ? I have my basemiles in the legs ...and then some. Have done roughly 4000 k's on the trainer this winter, logged in my first 2 centuries during the past 2 weekends and will probably go for an encore this weekend. 

I'll do a reconnaissance by car probably in early May and then a week later I'll ride. 

Cheerio,

LS


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

Kaparzo said:


> Which way to go on 108?? Do you start in Stowe or Jeffersonville???


In my opinion, it easier to start in Jefforsonville. But going down 108 fromt the notch to stowe can be a bit dangerouns. There are a couple of turns near the top that are very dangerous, one in particular that almost cost me...


----------



## theOldMan (Mar 25, 2004)

LSchoux said:


> I'll get to Jay Peak in May. I need to prove myself. I need to know !
> 
> Any ideas how to best prepare ? I have my basemiles in the legs ...and then some. Have done roughly 4000 k's on the trainer this winter, logged in my first 2 centuries during the past 2 weekends and will probably go for an encore this weekend.
> 
> ...


The best way to prepare is to get out and climb. Find an area with a mixture of long and/or steep climbs. In the city of Montreal, climbing the mountain is ok if you do a lot of repeats. For something a little different head out to Rigaud, just west of the island. You can put together a nice ride of 70 or 80km just climbing the roads up rigaud. Some of these are very steep. Some roads to target;
1) rue de La Montange (11% grade) for 3 km's. 
2) St. Henri and St. George (lots of big rollers that traverse the mountain ridge) 
3) Bourget. Bourget is a very tough climb. It is straight up the mountain with a couple of sections that are over 22%.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

RT!!

I've been trying to get some info for my Tour of Georgia trip. Do you know if Hogpen is one of the climbs they will be doing? If so, do you know the road name/number? What about the road number/name for Brasstown Bald? Know any clubs or bike shops in that area where I could get some info?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dshylko (Nov 20, 2001)

*There are some really steep roads in Whiterock*

Just outside of Vancouver. I'll post a ride report of my trip soon but this small section of road was killer. I rode it in a 39x23 and my heart rate was in the low 190's within 100m! Tough.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

*Gator I have to ask ...*

I can't imagine it hasn't been asked before here, but what the heck is your avatar?


----------



## Roger___ (Apr 8, 2004)

*Here's an old pic of the Corkscrew Wall*

I believe the pic is from half way up the climb.


----------



## Vindicator (Feb 3, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> RT!!
> 
> I've been trying to get some info for my Tour of Georgia trip. Do you know if Hogpen is one of the climbs they will be doing? If so, do you know the road name/number? What about the road number/name for Brasstown Bald? Know any clubs or bike shops in that area where I could get some info?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


LSC,

I can't help you but if RT doesn't see and reply to your question, get ahold of JS Haiku - he's done Hogpen and Brasstown and I'm sure he can get you the info you need. And he's pretty easy to find around these parts!

V


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*i've walked up that road....*



Kaparzo said:


> I dont know what its called, but its in the town, towards the end of the canyon. Its steep.


it's STEEP!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Feb 3, 2004)

*hey girl!*



litespeedchick said:


> RT!!
> 
> I've been trying to get some info for my Tour of Georgia trip. Do you know if Hogpen is one of the climbs they will be doing? If so, do you know the road name/number? What about the road number/name for Brasstown Bald? Know any clubs or bike shops in that area where I could get some info?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


i'm pretty sure Hogpen is one of the climbs they are doing and i think a stage even finishes at the top of Brasstown. 

yep, i just checked. Stage 6 takes the riders up Hogpen AND Brasstown (for a total of 15,000'+ climbing for the day and one day after a day of 18,000'+ of climbing. ow!!!!)

From the TdG website:
_Stage Six departs from Athens and heads to Hiawassee/Young Harris, a 127-mile stage. There are two King of the Mountain climbs on Saturday, one on the seven-mile assault up the legendary Hogpen Gap. A mountaintop finish on Brasstown Bald Mountain takes competitors to the highest spot in Georgia at 4,783 feet. 

DATE: April 24, 2004
START: Athens, Georgia 10:00 a.m.
FINISH: Hiawassee/Young Harris, Georgia 2:30-3:15 p.m.
DISTANCE: 127-mile (204 km) stage race
TOTAL CLIMBING: 15,110 ft/4605.5 m _ 

lots of info & maps here: http://www.tourdegeorgia.org/the_race/stage3.html

the road number for Hogpen is Rt 348 and i think the name is Russle Brasstown Scenic Byway. you can get a ride map for the 6 Gap Century (which takes you up Hogpen but not Brasstown) here: 
http://radar.ngcsu.edu/~aroush/sixgapmap.html

a good shop to contact would probably be Cartacay Bikes in Ellijay.

if you need more info email me at
rsl4
AT
cdc
DOT
gov

rt


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*Rigaud it is...*



theOldMan said:


> The best way to prepare is to get out and climb. Find an area with a mixture of long and/or steep climbs. In the city of Montreal, climbing the mountain is ok if you do a lot of repeats. For something a little different head out to Rigaud, just west of the island. You can put together a nice ride of 70 or 80km just climbing the roads up rigaud. Some of these are very steep. Some roads to target;
> 1) rue de La Montange (11% grade) for 3 km's.
> 2) St. Henri and St. George (lots of big rollers that traverse the mountain ridge)
> 3) Bourget. Bourget is a very tough climb. It is straight up the mountain with a couple of sections that are over 22%.


Thanks bunches ! I'll do Rigaud this weekend !!!! The Mt. Royal is getting on my nerves... Not so much for the climb...but more so for the potholes. It has gotten to a point where I've started naming them  

Btw... OldMan we DEFINATELY need to hook up for a ride ! Cheers !


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*Stooges' "Raw Power" album cover*

Probably the most horrifyingly rockin' album in the history of mankind. The avatar doesn't really do it justice, but it's a remarkable photo; Iggy Pop floating on an instant of serene composure in a sea of otherworldly chaos and bloodcurdling noise. The death of '60s idealism, the birth of punk rock.

I love the album, but metaphorically, that's what it's all about: taking the pain, the fatigue, the danger, taking it, compressing it, focusing and using it as raw power to push beyond.

Uh, yeah.



Live Steam said:


> I can't imagine it hasn't been asked before here, but what the heck is your avatar?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*pittsburgh kicks all your 'steep hills' asses!!*

do the dirty dozen ride sometime. i rode it in a 39x23. the average gear used is a 39 x 27. people usually fall down 2 times before they make it to the top of canton avenue, which is cobbles and has a stair case instead of a sidewalk The DD is 12 hills, some greater than 2/3 of a mile long and 14 hills total. Nearby capital avenuse is also wicked about 25% and all cobbles with huges gaps ( about 3 inches avg) between the cobbles. once u summit it, if somone put a gun to my head i still couldn't go faster than 2 mph for at least several meters after the summit...repeat 7 times and you will see purple dinosaurs walking the streets....8 times and all women loose their clothes like in 40 days/nights....9 times..heh i dont think thats possible without %$#$ing yourself

http://www.dannychew.com/

-look for 'dirty dozen'


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*dirty dozen*

look at this:

see uploaded photo


----------



## nebam (Feb 9, 2005)

Some photos of that 37% in Pittsburgh:
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05030/448976.stm

Wow, that's nuts. I have ridden some of the hills around Alison Park in the north hills, and there are some others that you just look at and say "what were they thinking?"


----------



## mshaffer (Apr 17, 2005)

GeoCyclist said:


> Japan has numerous paved roads of greater than 24% grade. Most are not long (less than 500 metres), but steep none the less. The attached pick shows the start of "Temple Road" that has a beginning grade of 35%. Most of the steep roads use concrete instead of asphalt.


Reminds me of this pic (I didn't take this, it's just been around the internet)








c


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> This is one of the ugliest ones I have seen- so of course we are hosting a race up it. Heh!
> 
> "Starting at 10:00am, every 60 seconds, a rider will attack the 7+ mile course which climbs more than 2,500 feet. The course winds its way up to the entrance of Wintergreen Resort, and then twists and turns up the mountain-side to the finish line at the Wintergreen Spa and Fitness Center. The climb reaches grades of 15 percent with an average of 8 percent and will challenge the best of riders..... "
> 
> Painful. There is another climb that is a bit steeper closeby. The blue ridge has a bunch of nasty climbs actually.


Been there done that... I live in C-Ville so I know great roads with nice/nasty climbs in the Blue Ridge. There is a 106 mile ride that I do several times a year that includes that climb. 

Ever done Simmons Gap, Wyatts Gap? Both change to gravel so 25+mm tires are a must. Rt 33 from Stanardsville to Skyline Drive is a good climb? All three offer anyone a challenge. Up or down!


----------



## cgilker (Dec 7, 2004)

Two more from Pittsburgh:

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v291/cgilker/PittsburghHill-Canton.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v291/cgilker/PittsburghHill-Canton2.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> This is one of the ugliest ones I have seen- so of course we are hosting a race up it. Heh!
> 
> "Starting at 10:00am, every 60 seconds, a rider will attack the 7+ mile course which climbs more than 2,500 feet. The course winds its way up to the entrance of Wintergreen Resort, and then twists and turns up the mountain-side to the finish line at the Wintergreen Spa and Fitness Center. The climb reaches grades of 15 percent with an average of 8 percent and will challenge the best of riders..... "
> 
> Painful. There is another climb that is a bit steeper closeby. The blue ridge has a bunch of nasty climbs actually.



I live in C-Ville. Been there done that and it does test the legs.

Ever done Simmons Gap/Flat Top Mountain or Wyatts Gap? ONe of my favorite things is to ride to Wyatts gap via Bacons Hollow Road then up the gap and down to 628 and then do Simmons Gap. It's a good tough ride with great views of the mountains. Both turn into gravel road so 25+mm tires are a must. Lots of switchbacks and quick changes in grade. It's fun on a MTB as well.

Too, there is a nice 106 mile ride I do several times a year starting from Forest Lakes North to Earlysville out through Greene County on 810 and on to Skyline Drive via Rt 33 and down Skyline Drive to The Blue Ridge Parkway, Wintergreen and and back to Earlysville through Crozet. Lots of good climbs and screaming descents. The climb to the drive from Stanardsville will definately get your attention as does the climb to Wintergreen.

I love these mountains!


----------



## everydaybike (Feb 25, 2005)

mshaffer said:


> Reminds me of this pic (I didn't take this, it's just been around the internet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you just love land planners, developers and zoning restrictions?

And I'm a builder!


----------



## kfurrow (May 1, 2004)

owmynads said:


> I've done that ride with the Charles River Wheelmen. Going up wasn't nearly as bad as coming down.


FYI, Mile Hill Road (yes, that's its real name !) has been repaved, all the way from Rt. 140 to Rt. 31, so descending it should be a lot more fun.  I don't know if the visitor-center-to-the-real-summit road has been repaved or not; I don't think it has.

Mile Hill Road is about a 9% grade for a mile.


----------



## kfurrow (May 1, 2004)

benInMA said:


> My craziest is Mt. Washington. It's about 7 miles, average grade is 12%, extended grades of 18%, max grade is 22%.


Yep. That is by far the worst I've ever climbed. A close second (thankfully I came down !) was on US-14A in Wyoming, descending towards Lovell. 15 miles, 10% grade the entire way down. Too many switchbacks to really let it fly unfortunately.



benInMA said:


> I've also done Mt. Ascutney in VT, Smuggler's Notch in VT, I like to do Pack Mondadnock in NH, which is like 9% for a few miles to get to the summit road, then the summit road is 1.3 miles and it probably averages around 10% but it has some sections >20%. It's easy to get to on a training ride.


Those are three I haven't done. Appalachian Gap (just south of Smuggs) is a serious leg-breaker (from either direction). I've heard Lincoln Gap is the steepest in Vermont, but it isn't entirely paved.



benInMA said:


> Haven't done Wachusett or Mt. Greylock in MA, but I bet I will get to them this year. They were never a priority as they are supposedly easier than the stuff in VT and NH.


Wachusett really isn't that bad. Mt. Greylock's difficult is very dependent on the direction you climb from. If you start from the south, it's really steep to start and then it just goes on forever. If you start in North Adams... Just put it in your lowest gear and start suffering.



benInMA said:


> I'm going to stay in the White Mountains next week and climb, climb, climb.


What passes did you have in mind? By far the hardest climb I've found in the Whites is Hurricane Mountain Road, between North Conway and Fryeburg, ME. It's absolutely zero fun as the road is in such bad condition that it takes just as long to get down as it takes to get up. But if you're looking for a challenge...


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm tempted to drive the 3 hours to Pittsburgh to try that Canton Street. I'd have to use the MTB though...no way i'm making it in 39/26


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Baldwin St. (in Australia?)*

Wish I had a better photo. This is supposed to be the steepest...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*You just didn't look close enough.*



10kman said:


> Steepest I have ridden is the Manayunk "wall", but I don't get out much. It's not that bad either, it's over in like 5 minutes of pedalling.
> 
> Out in central PA around where I went to school I had some 3 mile grinding climbs, not super steep, but wanted mommy by the top.


There are plenty of steep ones in central PA. Moor's mountain road; only 0.6 miles (at the top) but 16-17%. Steigerwalt hollow road; 1.6 miles, sections @ 18% or more. Another one, Granite Quarry road is steeper than those 2, but since I can't locate it on my TopoUSA, I'm not sure what the pitch is, but it's steeper than those 2. There are more, but those are a few "noteables".


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

Baldwin Street in Dunedin, NZ. Some guy from Pez has been in Dunedin for couple of months and has put a few reports on there. I cycled it twice last year while I was on my OZ-NZ tour. the first time up, i had to put a foot down because it´s difficult to keep a dead straight line, and a car pulled out of a house, so i thought it better to put a foot down than fall over while trying to avoid it. of course, i had to do it in one go, so went down (0-75kph in about 2 seconds!) and back up again. it´s not actually that hard because although the steepest section is the steepest road in the world, it only lasts for about 100m. there are many much harder climbs in Yorkshire where i´m from, and here in spain we have loads (any unknown mountain top antena station becomes a vuelta stage once they tarmac the road up there!). these fotos are from Baldwin Street, they´re the only ones i´ve got on this pc.

foz


----------

